# From PBK website.........



## chaulk61 (Jan 20, 2009)

View attachment 226726


http://www.probikekit.com/display.php?code=X6070


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

That's alotta dots.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I love the KOM scheme, but you'd want to be pretty strong in the hills to ride it...


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

I was very close to buying the KOM frame, its stunning. Seeing them in the flesh at Colnago confirmed the fact. However, I decided on another colour!


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Circus*

".....the circus is the place for you"......indeed


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Hate it beuark poopoo*

I've always hated that dratted polka dot theme jersey.......its horrible & due to a crap supermarket sponsor......

even worse on a bike........................


----------

